# Life seems to be over



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

I just dont hadle this everyday thing anymore. I just repeat this same nothigness everyday. I dont undertsand how humans live. Im probably forever like this. I dont even know how. Because im literally dead.


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Feel the same, but I know it gets better. Ive had this before and it went away then, just cant remember how


----------

